# Missing Horses, Possibly Escaped Pasture or Was Stolen!



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

My daughter's horse went missing on Thursday, July 31, 2014. Her name is Lacy. Lacy is a 6 year old registered palomino Quarter Horse mare. She has a white blaze.We are thinking the thunder and rain scared her and she got loose, or she was stolen in the night time. I am located in the Los Angeles, California area. If you see or know anything about Lacy, please contact me by sending me a message. She is my 16 year old daughter's horse, and she is heartbroken that Lacy is gone. We are supposed to be having heavy winds, rain, and thunder over the next few days, and storms terrify Lacy, so we are praying she is alright. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Im not in that area but i wish you luck in finding her and hope she is safe when you do find her..... God Bless!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I am no where near your location but if you post pictures that may help other people in your area to know what to look out for.


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

Lacy has been found! Thank you everyone!


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

WesternRidingCowgirl said:


> Lacy has been found! Thank you everyone!


did she escape or stolen?

Glad you found her.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Proper update is always appreciated.


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

MyHorsesLucyAndSonny said:


> did she escape or stolen?
> 
> Glad you found her.


She escaped the pasture, I don't know how though.


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

Thats good...maybe put the fencing higher?

What kind of fencing is it anyways?


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

MyHorsesLucyAndSonny said:


> Thats good...maybe put the fencing higher?
> 
> What kind of fencing is it anyways?


We sold her to a new family.


----------

